# Treligga (HMS Vulture 2) Pic Heavy



## hydealfred (Aug 1, 2010)

Treligga is located on the North Cornwall coast and was primarily an aerial bombing and gunnery range. Treligga was officially named HMS Vulture 2 being that it was a satellite of HMS Vulture located at St Merryn Airfield. Pre-war, Treligga was a gliding site, it was then selected by the Fleet Air Arm in 1939 to become an air to ground and air to sea firing range. 

Due to a lack of suitable emergency landing grounds in the area, Treligga was also used as a wheels up landing strip. Three grass landing strips were designated each being 650 metres long. 

Several buildings were constructed on the site, one of which was a control/observation tower that was some 10 metres in height. A heavily reinforced concrete observation bunker was constructed near to the coastline. This housed quadrant equipment that recorded the angle of dives and accuracy of attacks made by aircraft. Both of these structures remain along with accommodation blocks. 

In its early life, the base was run entirely by WRENS. Squadrons using the range included Fighter Pool 748 and School Of Air Combat 736 Squadron. Frequently seen aircraft were Seafires, Masters, Fireflies and Barracuda’s. One aircraft to use the landing ground was a USAAF B17 that was in trouble and needed to get to ground quickly. The crew were surprised and I suspect somewhat pleased to find the base being run by WRENS. The B17 eventually left the base by being stripped down and successfully taking off over the sea. 

As the war in Europe started to come to an end, Treligga was altered so to resemble Japanese held territory. Real and dummy tanks, a bridge and road convoy were put in place on the range. A railway was also constructed to provide moving targets. From December 1944 Treligga was being used to train Squadron Commanders and Senior Pilots of units destined to serve in the Pacific Fleet. 

After the war Treligga continued in use as a range with aircraft such as Fairy Gannets and Avro Shackletons making use of the facilities. The range finally closed in 1955 and has now returned to farm land. The shots in this report were taken in June 2010. 

Control - Observation Tower - until recently derelict but now being refurbed 





Reinforced Observation Hut 




Motor transport garage 




External view of accommodation blocks 




Window detail of accommodation block 




Boiler house - with a rather sad Volvo outside 




Domestic hot water boiler - and yes that is asbestos lagging so if you go here, take precautions




Central heating boiler, again lagged with asbestos




Domestic hot water boiler serving another block 




Dormitory block with many original features in place 




Toilet and bath block 




A bit faded but you can still just make out the words - You can tell this was a naval station - 
the rooms are called Cabins 




Officers accommodation 




Officers accommodation 




Officers bathroom 




Vintage bath taps 




Cast iron basin supports 




Cast iron toilet cistern 




Original light fitting 




Cast iron radiator 




Round pin plug socket 




Electrical distribution board by Simplex




Original light switches 




Room that housed telephone exchange equipment 




Kitchen area - note the serving hatch door 




Notice board in the dining area 




Wash room 




Urinal 




Air raid shelter entrance 




Internal view of air raid shelter 




Stripped out bath and toilet 




Further external view of accommodation blocks




General view across range and landing ground - control tower visible to the left 





Thanks for looking.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 1, 2010)

Great piece of WW2 history there...a really nice find and some cracking remains. 
Excellent pics and write-up as always.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 1, 2010)

Cracking report HydeAlfred,some real gems left behind,particularly what looks like a coloured pan in the left cubicle..they fetch quite a price.I still use a high level cistern exactly like the one you saw..it works really well if you know what I mean!!


----------



## jindivik (Aug 1, 2010)

Well done hydealfred fantastic pics makes a change for a site not to be wrecked by vandals 
CRACKING PICS


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 1, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Cracking report HydeAlfred,some real gems left behind,particularly what looks like a coloured pan in the left cubicle..they fetch quite a price.I still use a high level cistern exactly like the one you saw..it works really well if you know what I mean!!



 That made me LOL - I think I do know what you mean


----------

